# algea not dying



## Mrmofo (Feb 11, 2007)

ive done 2 water changes since the problem has started, im wondering if i should scoop the stuff up n scrub it off my rocks out of water and wash it off but i dont want to scrape off any other life.my mushrooms arent fully extending anymore and i had this white hard coral which is now turning orange (same colour as the algea) i know its hard without pic's so ill try n upload some if i can find my camera charger.the problem is that this orange stuff first started out on my LR then spread out over my LS and has spread. it has a "blast zone" and is spreadings in a circular direction outwards. its an orange colour then turned dark orange then eventually an extremly dark red, i dont think its coraline algea cause this stuff spread in 3 days and is about 10 inches now from the center of the outbreak to where its slowly reaching out, ive taken the lights away and turned them off for 6 hours less, everything else is suffering in the tank since they r fairly new coral and arent fully extending and i fear it may stunt there growth. ammonia is 0 nitrite is 0 and nitrate is 10ppm.phos is next to nothing and KH is 180 PH is 8.4, i tried hard to try n get my water levels as perfect as i could and thought my para's were pretty good. any my Salinity is 1.025.not sure on calcium as i dont have a tester yet but i dose the 55g with reef calcium 2 times a week + iodine and calcium suppliments every day with a different chemical


----------



## Robnjo (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm going through an algae thing(not the same as your though) at the moment but the guys on here have pointed me in the right direction.
Hopefully they'll see this thread for you.
Rob.


----------



## anemone (Apr 20, 2007)

> not sure on calcium as i dont have a tester yet but i dose the 55g with reef calcium 2 times a week + iodine and calcium suppliments every day with a different chemical


It seems to me you are over dosing :!: 

Especially calcium (which you state you have no test kit for)

You definitely need a calcium test kit!

You need to stop dosing your tank as much as you are doing, and let things settle down naturally, how long has your tank been running!

Try & take it easy & not panic ( I like you did at first)

Hope this helps


----------



## Mrmofo (Feb 11, 2007)

just got a blenny and he is doing wonders cleaned a rock in an hour flat about the size of my fist.yea calc is next when i get money...a truck decided to park ontop of my motor bike so that is taking up most of my funds atm


----------



## Robnjo (Apr 17, 2007)

what sort of blenny did you get?
also sorry to hear about your bike.


----------



## Mrmofo (Feb 11, 2007)

not sure he just stays at the bottem and has some aqua marks near his mouth.he is a lil grumpy thing n i could watch him for hours he has so much character


----------

